# Dynamo restoration help please



## char56 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there, just picked up an old 50's Miller front light, back tail light and a Dynamo.I would like to get them back to working condition.I know that both lights need new bulbs, which shouldn't be a problem to get hold of.Are there any pages or tips on restoring lights and Dynamos.The wires have a few cracks so these will need to be replaced, but i'm not sure what wires to replace them with.I have never taken apart a Dynamo before so I don't even know what it looks like inside.Hopefully someone can give me some advice.Thankyou very much Charlie


----------



## skydog (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know if the info here will help or not: 
http://www.freelights.co.uk/howmake.html


----------



## char56 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link.I will check it out.


----------

